# Johnson Model 10 Front End Loader



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

I just got the loader of the old tractor, and am figuring out how to mount the pump on my tractor. This tractor was owned by an engineer and he never could get it back together, because he tried to change many of the components of the tractor, in order to install the loader. He changed the engine to a Wisconsin AELN-D 9.2 hp from the original TRA12-D the Bolens 1250 came with, then he removed the starter generator and installed a 12V alternator on the bracket he fabricated for the alternator he also added the hydraulic pump, in order for the bracket and pump to start without a starter generator, he fabricated a starter mount and used a late model briggs starter that was built on to the starter bracket in a way that you could not remove the starter without taking the case and field coil off. The loader seems okay and it looks like I can easily mount the same pump to the frame rail with a adjustment arm to the engine. This guy over-engineered everything. His daughter said he worked on it for a long, long time.


----------

